# From afghanistan to mexico



## hilcar (Oct 20, 2012)

I work in Afghanistan and my contract will be done end of Feb 2013. How are jobs in Mexico for expats? Is it difficult to get a job as an American? I am starting to look for jobs slowly but surely.
All I need is guidance and some info to know where to start.

thanks in advance


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

hilcar said:


> I work in Afghanistan and my contract will be done end of Feb 2013. How are jobs in Mexico for expats? Is it difficult to get a job as an American? I am starting to look for jobs slowly but surely.
> All I need is guidance and some info to know where to start.
> 
> thanks in advance


There are lots of threads here discussing this topic. The short answer is that low paying jobs teaching English are possible for native English speakers. Any other kind of work can be difficult to find. Foreigners need permission from the Mexican government to work in Mexico.


----------



## stilltraveling (May 7, 2012)

hilcar said:


> I work in Afghanistan and my contract will be done end of Feb 2013. How are jobs in Mexico for expats? Is it difficult to get a job as an American? I am starting to look for jobs slowly but surely.
> All I need is guidance and some info to know where to start.
> 
> thanks in advance


It depends on your skills, qualifications and experience. Basically, unless you have some very specialized skills that are in need by a particular industry, you won't find much of anything. In addition, you have to have skills that are difficult or impossible to find in Mexico in order to get a visa. If you are a licensed professional in an area like engineering, I might suggest Argentina or Ecuador. They're both recruiting foreign experts right now as they expand their infrastructures.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> There are lots of threads here discussing this topic. The short answer is that low paying jobs teaching English are possible for native English speakers.


If you are an experienced English teacher with the right credentials, you can find work that will pay decently and allow you to live comfortably in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> If you are an experienced English teacher with the right credentials, you can find work that will pay decently and allow you to live comfortably in Mexico.


True. I know half a dozen people living on minimal income teaching English. But I also know one person who got a job with a University with benefits and a decent salary.


----------

